# Anyone knows how to make ViPER4Windows work in Win10 ?



## RejZoR (Jul 18, 2016)

LINK: http://vipersaudio.com/blog/?page_id=59

Anyone has any idea how to install and make it functional on Windows 10 64bit? I've tried everything that I found on various "guides" online and couldn't get the damn thing to work. I could open the interface and all that, but nothing I've set has actually affected the actual sound.

A lot of features look really interesting, but I can't use it at all for some reason. Not sure what is getting blocked. Most other enhancers like this add themselves as new audio device. This doesn't seem to be the case for ViPER4Windows.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 18, 2016)

I've also tried this:
http://eazydb.blogspot.si/2015/03/vipers-audio-for-windows-81.html

And I don't get ANY device selection within Cable Input device (like in the guide). It's just a dead-end device that doesn't forward signal anywhere after it receives it. Ugh.


----------

